# Northern Shoveler - How Common?



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I took this photo from 100 yards of a northern shoveler. It was on Harbor Island in Grand Haven, MI.

Sorry it's out of focus but my camera was trying to focus on the reeds.

How common are these ducks to Michigan, do they breed here and...do they taste good?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

shoot a few here every year. common? i would say moderately common. they are usually late plumers so they look like crap when we shoot them. many mistake the hen for hen mallards in flight.

taste good? oh hell yes. best tasting bird on the market...go nuts with some spices and butter...cook til well done, my cat loves them.

i'll use my favorite spoonie line that originated from Old_sxs on the other site.

"I mail my spoonies to people I don't know without a return address"


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Cool looking birds when theyre all plumed out, but like shikid said whenever i shoot em theyre not so colorful yet. I usually shoot 1 or 2 a year for. Do not eat them...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Mixed in with other ducks you woul dnot notice much difference...certainly better than buffies and G'eyes that are taken by many on this site....when was this pic taken? if very recently it is unusual as they are normally long gone by first week of May.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Retiredducker said:


> Mixed in with other ducks you woul dnot notice much difference...certainly better than buffies and G'eyes that are taken by many on this site....when was this pic taken? if very recently it is unusual as they are normally long gone by first week of May.


Retiredducker,

The photo was taken this past Thursday night on Harbor Island in Grand Haven.

We get some weird ducks that seem to adjust to life with the mallards. I've spotted the northern shoveler a couple times sice early May.

Also, we have a drake hooded merganser that hangs out with the bread begging mallards. A male canvasback also was around with them a few weeks last year.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I wouldn't try to prepare them by themselves, on the grill. They are very ummm, gamey tasting. 

But if you mix the breasts in with mallard, and other divers, and geese, and have summer sasusage made from it, you won't know anything but good. 

If you try to eat one by itself, just the meat, most will agree it is best prepared like carp. Bake on a pine board for some time, take out throw the carp away and eat the pine board.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Bellyup how do you rate them compared to the above named birds? I have found all ducks can vary greatly. I have eaten some mallards that were very strong cooked the same as others that were fine. Their current diet must determine much of that...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't particulary like the taste of late divers. I do believe, like you mentioned, they taste a little more like what they eat, which can vary from state to state. When I say this, I mean by themselves, in dishes like breast meat grilled, duck nuggets, etc. I had some summer sausage from the Frankenmuth area in NoDak last year (buddy brought it) and I was sold. He said it was waterfowl, meaning goose, and all species of duck, including Mergs and Coot. It was just plain good.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> I don't particulary like the taste of late divers. I do believe, like you mentioned, they taste a little more like what they eat, which can vary from state to state. When I say this, I mean by themselves, in dishes like breast meat grilled, duck nuggets, etc. I had some summer sausage from the *Frankenmuth area* in NoDak last year (buddy brought it) and I was sold. He said it was waterfowl, meaning goose, and all species of duck, including Mergs and Coot. It was just plain good.


most likely from bernthals.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I have seen some real beauties in the corn fields by my house in the spring, but only killed them out west. Look like mallards until you see that giant bill about to block the sunlight out of your shooting eye. I throw them in the meat pile with everything else. all ducks taste the same to me smoked. I dont breast out the mergs or coots.


----------

